# Sailfish



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Any sailfish showing up at the piers yet?


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know it's not around the pier but seen this guy jump about 20 times as i was running out yesterday. It was in about 65ft of water.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cool pic!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Haven't seen or heard of any off P'cola Pier yet, but east of us has seen some.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

flatback01 said:


> I know it's not around the pier but seen this guy jump about 20 times as i was running out yesterday. It was in about 65ft of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was triple dog daring you to try to catch him. Now he has bragging rights that you backed down.


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

I wish i had a pole on board to try and catch him with but was headed for a battery jump at the timber hole.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

flatback01 said:


> I wish i had a pole on board to try and catch him with but was headed for a battery jump at the timber hole.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Fishing rod...never leave home without it. The boat needing a jump wasn't going anywhere, lol.


----------

